# Rspca probe puppy farms: Secret filming sparks concerns over conditions



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

AN undercover investigation has raised serious questions about the conditions in three Carmarthenshire puppy farms.
Secret filming revealed conditions at the farms, and, in some cases, showed animals with signs of distress.
RSPCA inspectors say they have now launched an investigation following the footage, which was shown on television this week.
A Sky News spokesman said: "Some of the animals clearly had behavioural problems from being kept in a confined space.
"Some circled on the spot, others cowered in the corner."
TV vet Marc Abraham described some of the animals' living conditions as the worst he had ever seen in the UK.
Anti-puppy farming campaign group, Puppy Love, said it was "disgusted" by the apparent treatment of the dogs.
A spokeswoman said: "We are calling for a ban on puppy farming."
She said poor treatment of dogs was a scandal that had gone on for years.
The Channel Five news investigation named three Carmarthenshire puppy farms  Maesbryn, Velindre in Pencader, and Llwynfallen Farm, Talley, near Llandeilo.
A man at Velindre Farm, who would not give his name, said: "We are finishing with the dogs. We found homes for them all yesterday. We have been pestered for the past eight months.
"The council has been here four times and they are happy with the position. If the council and the RSPCA are happy, what else can we do?"
Llwynfallen Farm's owner referred calls to her solicitor. The owners of the farm provided this statement to Five News: "We categorically deny that we have neglected any of our animals, or caused them to suffer any distress or ill-health.
"The welfare of our animals is of paramount importance to us, and all our animals are regularly inspected. If any animals require treatment, we ensure they receive it without delay. We have been breeding dogs for many years, and at no stage have we received any complaints regarding the welfare of our animals."
Maes Bryn Farm could not be contacted for comment.
Welsh Agriculture Minister Elin Jones said action was needed.
She told Five News: "In West Wales, we've had a pilot project to look at what regulations need to be introduced to improve this situation."
An RSPCA spokeswoman said: "We can't comment in detail, because we are investigating. Inspectors are visiting the farms."
Carmarthenshire Council head of public protection Philip Davies said: "The establishments remain licensed because no offences were noted.
"Independent vets were used to examine animals.
"Cleaning and repairs were required as a result of the investigation."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Truman (Mar 17, 2009)

Pupply Love have now drafted a petition to ban puppy farming in response to Philip Davies statement.

Ban Puppy Farming Petition


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

I Have Signed


----------

